# Ed. Requirements



## Learn2Live (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi!

I was just curious, are there any educational requirements beyond EMT-Basic? I've taken a CPR class. Is there anything else I should look into?


----------



## rechargeable (Jan 29, 2007)

You mean in order to get a job once you have the EMT-B cert, do you also need some level of higher education in order to be seriously considered for a job as an EMT?

That's a good question to which I don't have the answer. Hopefully someone else can chime in on that one.

I do know that, at least in MA, CPR training is now a prerequisite for even taking the class, and that it has to be a particular kind of CPR training. Mine is the Red Cross version, which apparently is not good enough, so I have to take essentially the same class again, only this time the proper version. I think the proper version is somehow approved by the American Heart Association or something. I'm not sure. But you'll want to check with whatever EMT-B school you go with as to whether your particular CPR training is what they require.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 29, 2007)

Learn2Live said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was just curious, are there any educational requirements beyond EMT-Basic? I've taken a CPR class. Is there anything else I should look into?




You need to be more specific. Such educational requirements to improve upon or increase level of care ? or .. Increase chances of employment ?

Some classes I recommend is basic education. Seriously such as English, Anatomy & Physiology, Mathematics. Other classes I * highly* recommend is medical terminology, EVOC, and interpersonal skill development courses.

Good luck,

R/r 911


----------



## premedtim (Jan 29, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> You need to be more specific. Such educational requirements to improve upon or increase level of care ? or .. Increase chances of employment ?
> 
> Some classes I recommend is basic education. Seriously such as English, Anatomy & Physiology, Mathematics. Other classes I * highly* recommend is medical terminology, EVOC, and interpersonal skill development courses.
> 
> ...



Hey Rid, just out of curiosity but where would math come into play outside basic math in order to calculate medication doses?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually math for pharmacology (multiple conversion factors) uses basic algebraic equations. Having basic mathematics skills such as averaging, algebraic skills for statistical analysis for TQI , ability to configure hemodynamic equations, etc..(i.e. _Pulmonary Vascular Resistance Index (PVRI) =Change in pressure across the pulmonary circuit (mm Hg)/ total blood flow (L/min/m2)PVRI (in dynes*sec*cm-5) = (MPAP-PAOP)(79.9)....._ is a good example of being able to understand basic science and figuration of patients parameters.  

R/r 911


----------



## disassociative (Jan 29, 2007)

You might also want to look into maybe becoming a CPR Instructor; take ACLS, even though most facilities will not allow for emt-b to do most of the acls skills;
it is still good to know that the Emt-b assisting the ALS staff knows what is going on and is competent to aid in critical care situations.

also, Rid; good news from TN in regards to training; paramedic schools
are now requiring: college level algebra, among several other requirements. 

Job as EMT-IV requires: EVOC, NIMS, ACLS(Which are provided by the facility)

As far as I know there are no math requirements for Emt-iv as of yet other than
simple dosage calc.


----------



## premedtim (Jan 29, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Actually math for pharmacology (multiple conversion factors) uses basic algebraic equations. Having basic mathematics skills such as averaging, algebraic skills for statistical analysis for TQI , ability to configure hemodynamic equations, etc..(i.e. _Pulmonary Vascular Resistance Index (PVRI) =Change in pressure across the pulmonary circuit (mm Hg)/ total blood flow (L/min/m2)PVRI (in dynes*sec*cm-5) = (MPAP-PAOP)(79.9)....._ is a good example of being able to understand basic science and figuration of patients parameters.
> 
> R/r 911



Ahhh ok, just curious...gotta try to keep my ears open.  thanks!


----------



## rechargeable (Jan 30, 2007)

I think Learn2Live's question - and he can correct me if I'm wrong - was, in order to work as an EMT-B, is one required by some statute or protocol to have a certain level of education, i.e. GED vs. high school diploma vs. college degree, in order to even exist as a working EMT-B, or is the basic certification (following the class, obviously) the only absolute requirement?

Does anyone know? 

Also I'm not really clear on what exactly an EMT-IV is. Is it somewhere between an EMT-B and EMT-I? Like an EMT-B that can do IVs?


----------



## disassociative (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah; an EMT-IV is an emt-b trained in IV therapy that can use the following:

NS, D25W, D50W, Lactated ringers, etc.

They cannot hang or give blood products nor can they administer iv medications.

Emt-IV can inject epi 1:1000 Sub-Q and assist with epi-pen.

I wouldn't exactly call it between EMT-B and EMT-I; it is more like
an EMT-b with a few extra skills and a slightly more advanced understanding
of what they are dealing with. EMT-IV cannot document 12-leads(They can
set them up and take classes to read them, however a Paramedic must do
all final interpretations that go on paper.) You have the same basic medication orders as EMT-B other than the isotonic crystalloids and epi 1:1000 sub q(not to be confused with ACLS epi)

Aspirin, Oral Glucose, Activated Charcoal, O2, MDI, nitro assist, etc. 

Advanced Airway training includes: combitube, ptl, and et tubes, but the only
state I've seen that allows an EMT-b or Iv to intubate is South Carolina. 

Here in TN we only have EMT-IV's and Paramedics as TN does not recognize
EMT-I, and they have taken out emt-b and now require EMT-IV as a minimum.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 30, 2007)

besides an EMT class?  Biology, Chemistry, Spanish, Medical Terminolgy, Anatomy and Physiology, pharmacology, weight lifting(lifting patients),


----------



## firecoins (Jan 30, 2007)

lifeguard course, firefighting, criminal investigations, psycology and abnormal psychology.  All of these course are at my local Community COllege.  I am taking some of them as I take my new EMT class aiming for the Paramedic program.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 30, 2007)

disassociative said:


> Yeah; an EMT-IV is an emt-b trained in IV therapy that can use the following:
> 
> NS, D25W, D50W, Lactated ringers, etc.
> 
> ...





Are you sure that is EMT/I.V. or EMT/IV (4), since there are over 165 acronyms and recognized levels ? Some areas have EMT/I, II, III, IV, etc.. 
One of the many problems of EMS. 


R/r 911


----------



## rechargeable (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you disassociative for that clarification on EMT-IV.

Firecoins - are you specifying course requirements that are pre-requisites for a paramedic program? Are they somehow prerequisites for even being an EMT-B? Or are they simply "these are a good idea to take" courses?

I'm asking what educational requirements there are, if any, other than the EMT-B course, in order to work as an EMT-B. GED? High school diploma? What?






firecoins said:


> lifeguard course, firefighting, criminal investigations, psycology and abnormal psychology.  All of these course are at my local Community COllege.  I am taking some of them as I take my new EMT class aiming for the Paramedic program.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 31, 2007)

They are a good idea to take.  A couple were prereqs like A&P.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 31, 2007)

It never hurts to be well read!


----------



## firecoins (Jan 31, 2007)

In the summer session at my community college, I will be taking a criminal investigation course.  Not because I becoming a cop but because as a Paramedic I will be entering crime scenes. I still have an opportunity to become a cop but I probably won't.

I will take a psychology class becaus EMS class does not cover this area.  Your dealing with patients in highly emotional states.  You yopurself may be get riled up at things. Its good to understand the processes at work. On top of this I want to take abnormal psych because we will have patients with abnormal psych conditions.


----------



## disassociative (Jan 31, 2007)

This is EMT I.V(Intravenous Therapy).


----------

